
SwiftShader: High-Performance Graphics Rendering on the CPU - indescions_2018
https://swiftshader.googlesource.com/SwiftShader
======
indescions_2018
Docs:
[https://swiftshader.googlesource.com/SwiftShader/+/HEAD/docs...](https://swiftshader.googlesource.com/SwiftShader/+/HEAD/docs/Index.md)

Slides:
[https://www.khronos.org/assets/uploads/developers/library/20...](https://www.khronos.org/assets/uploads/developers/library/2018-vulkan-
devday/08-SwiftShader.pdf)

Google Is Working On Vulcan Over CPUs With SwiftShader

[https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/linux-graphics-x-
org-d...](https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/linux-graphics-x-org-
drivers/vulkan/1022173-google-is-working-on-vulkan-over-cpus-with-
swiftshader/page3)

